# Skeeter pee with frozen lemon juice



## Boogiediamondz (Apr 27, 2016)

I've done some googling and can find nothing using frozen lemonade mix to make Skeeter pee. I bought two cans (makes 64 oz each) and plan on making a gallon. Can I just use that and add maybe a cup of sugar or two as my must? I figured I could back flavor with some lemon juice but all the kinds I saw at the store contained potassium metabisulfate or some other preservative. So did the Apple cider. =( didn't think finding no preservative added lemon juice would be that hard. It's lemon juice. It should be too acidic to support bacterial growth. Oh well. If anyone can point me to a modified recipe it would be greatly appreciated. This is only my third brew and I will be starting a sweet tea wine right behind it. Any advice is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Double Daylo (Apr 28, 2016)

Check to make sure there aren't any preservatives in the lemonade mix. If there are then it will never ferment. My recommendation is to possibly do what we did which I explained below.

While we didn't do this with dragon blood we did experiment with adding lemonade concentrate as a back sweetener. We made a mango wine that didn't have the body or taste we were hoping for. Once we racked to clear and bulk aged for a bit we stabilized. Wine was clear then we added a couple cans of the concentrate to the wine. Knowing it would have the pulp in there. It actually turned out pretty good. It had the mango flavor from the wine, with more of a lemonade style drink. We bottled it as it was. When we drink this we shake up the bottle like you normally would a juice and go at it. Very refreshing. Kind of like a hard lemon aid at that point. We are letting it age for a little longer and will see how the flavor is. Not sure how the concentrate will react to not being in a fridge or something.


----------



## Boogiediamondz (Apr 28, 2016)

I checked all the juices I bought, none had preservatives in them. But I went ahead and bought lemon juice and just made it that way. I was more worried about getting the lemon flavor that I wanted with using canned juice along with not knowing how much sugar to add to a presweetened lemonade concentrate. All's good now. Or it should be at least. Will come back in a day or two to report if what I have is fermenting. Followed lon d's recipe with the exceptions of nutes. Just got some today in the mail as well as some pectic enxyme but am missing out on any other additives.


----------



## yanks4carolyn (Aug 19, 2016)

I put some SP in the fridge and left it a year. It's seriously amazing! It was made with the RealLemon concentrate. I am curious about the frozen stuff. I want a cherry limeade version using the frozen limeade.


----------



## Arne (Aug 22, 2016)

yanks4carolyn said:


> I put some SP in the fridge and left it a year. It's seriously amazing! It was made with the RealLemon concentrate. I am curious about the frozen stuff. I want a cherry limeade version using the frozen limeade.



Leave some of the lemon out, add lime juice in its place. Ferment on some cherries or add cherry juice. Let us know how it comes out. Arne.


----------



## brewbush (Dec 11, 2016)

Arne said:


> Leave some of the lemon out, add lime juice in its place. Ferment on some cherries or add cherry juice. Let us know how it comes out. Arne.



I did that and added the bottle of key west lime juice. Also fermented with 2 bottles of cranberry juice. Backsweetened with frozen cranberry concentrate. Great summer wine!


----------

